# When should I start feeding my split?



## Steven T Ruddy (Mar 12, 2013)

I did a split this April but didn't get a queen to take until middle of May. The colony has fully filled a deep super with bees but has not drawn any comb. They are still using the original 4 frames from the split but all frames are fully covered with bees. I only can find a minute amount of honey and none that is capped. When watching the activity compared to the larger original colony you would think there are no bees in the original hive. This hive is very busy full and active but with no reserve honey I assume they will perish during winter. I live in Guerneville Ca so was wondering when I should start feeding. Also I was thinking of putting another super on and use it for a top hive feeder. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Everything is regional,

But I would start feeding that colony now. We sit an empty super on top of the inner cover place a feeder there. Sounds like what you had planned.

Shane


----------



## beegineer (Jul 5, 2011)

Could you pull a frame of brood up above the present brood nest to try and draw them up and perhaps forcing them to work on the next box


----------

